# Intermittent Check Engine Light -2015 535dx



## ExGMan (Jan 25, 2005)

I just heard from the dealer that an intermittently-appearing check engine light on my 2015 535d X-Drive is due to a bad "Diesel Particulate Filter." I looked up the cost of the part and it's not cheap: $2800 or thereabouts. I've got about 12K miles on the ODO, so wonder if anyone knows if this is a common failure? I'd hate to have to buy one of these after the warranty expires.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

ExGMan said:


> I just heard from the dealer that an intermittently-appearing check engine light on my 2015 535d X-Drive is due to a bad "Diesel Particulate Filter." I looked up the cost of the part and it's not cheap: $2800 or thereabouts. I've got about 12K miles on the ODO, so wonder if anyone knows if this is a common failure? I'd hate to have to buy one of these after the warranty expires.


On earlier diesels (you have the newer N57), the DPF was not problematic. It's an emissions piece that is Federally warranted until 8/80K, and California warranty (MA is CA state) until 7/70K so not much worry anyway.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Agree w above

I wouldnt trust BMW on this diagnosis- There are other things that can lead to DPF issues. Things that prevent the car from running a regen, then the DPF gets clogged..and maybe fails. But on a properly running car you should not be replacing DPFs left and right


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

I had check engine light on my 328d associated with the DPF. It was for the DPF sensor, not the whole DPF.


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

Get Carly for BMW and the SA can't BS you. It doens't matter much if you are in warranty, but for those of us with high mileage cars, it can save you a lot of grief.


----------



## ExGMan (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. Turns out it was not the $2800 piece (Diesel Particulate Filter), but a Diesel Particulate Sensor (Part #13 62 8 582 025) which seems to have a price of $125. Of course, as the first poster in the thread pointed out, this is a MA vehicle, which means the CA emissions warranty will apply until the car reaches seven years or 70K miles. I should have thought of that, but didn't. Getting old...:eeps:

I had a nice 2016 328ix for a loaner for four days. In "Sport" mode it was a fun ride. Seemed twitchy after the F10. 

Thanks all.:thumbup:


----------

